# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Crez vos dialogues entre Steve Jobs et Bill Gates, en rajoutant des bulles sur les images

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Crez vos dialogues entre Steve Jobs et Bill Gates, en rajoutant des bulles sur les images*

Un site amricain  eu la bonne ide de lancer un concours plutt original : fournissant trois photographies qui se suivent d'une rcente entrevue entre Steve Jobs et Bill Gates, il propose aux internautes d'y insrer leurs propres bulles pour donner vie  leurs propres dialogues.

Partant de l, tout est possible, on peut mme modifier l'ordre des images pour crer le dialogue le plus loufoque possible entre ces deux gants du march de l'informatique.

Voici les trois images de base, vierges :



Voici maintenant l'une des nombreuses interprtations qui en a t faite. Il s'agit en fait de celle qui m'a le plus fait rire jusqu' maintenant (en anglais, traduction sous les images) :



 - Bill : Je suis all  la banque hier pour parler d'un prt

 - Steve : Mais pourquoi aurais-tu besoin d'un prt ?

 - Bill : Ce n'est pas moi qui en ai besoin, mais la banque.

Source : Sad and Useless

 ::fleche::  A vous de crer vos propres photos montages sur ce couple emblmatique de l'informatique, puis postez-les dans ce topic !

----------


## Marvelll

Je ne poste pas de montages, mais juste un petit commentaire : "Deux beaux sourires de faux-culs quand mme sur la troisime photo!".

----------


## ferber

De quoi faire grincer quelques dents...

----------


## Katleen Erna

::mouarf::  ! Trs bonne ! Merci Ferber  ::):

----------


## Invit

Je ne savais pas que Steve Jobs ne savait pas conjuguer !
Ah ces anglophones !

----------


## Leonhart

A mon tour, 



Et n'oublions pas qu'il ne s'agit que d'humour  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Ahahaha excellent...Mais c'est pas de l'humour a? C'est vrai...

----------


## Monstros Velu

Trs drle ^^

a vient de quel site ?

----------


## Skyounet

> Trs drle ^^
> 
> a vient de quel site ?


http://www.sadanduseless.com/2010/05...vs-bill-gates/

----------


## methylene

::): 

PS : je ne vois pas les images vierges.

----------


## pcaboche

> PS : je ne vois pas les images de vierges.


 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::dehors::

----------


## methylene

Des images de vierges ?? Ou a ???  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jblecanard

Je n'en suis pas l'auteur mais j'aime bien celle l :

----------


## methylene

+1 jblecanard, excellente.

----------


## Hikage



----------


## LSRouge

::ccool::

----------


## randriano

Merci Katleen  ::ccool::

----------


## eatherquake

Et ici il y en a plein d'autres, dont certaines trs bien faite  ::): 
http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/201...and-steve.html

----------


## Skyounet

> Et ici il y en a plein d'autres, dont certaines trs bien faite 
> http://damncoolpics.blogspot.com/201...and-steve.html


C'est ce que j'ai post 3 posts plus haut  ::roll::

----------

